# EK43 Burrs types - Pics and part numbers please



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Having recently bought an EK43 I just want to know if the new 'coffee' spec burrs could offer a better grind (more fruit, as it seems to gone down slightly). So, having researched I believe there are x4 types of burrs for the EK43

1. Original 'coffee' burrs

2. Original 'Turkish' burrs

3. Newer 'Coffee' burrs

4. Newer 'coffee' burrs with a non stick coating

If anyone has a comparison of part number and picture of the blade difference between the 2. Original 'Turkish' burrs & the 3. Newer 'Coffee' burrs I'd very much appreciate it.

Cheers (Pics are of Turkish, if told correctly)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have old coffee burrs no1 . I have no problem getting fruit and flavour and sweetness ( espresso and brew ) You'll be better off spending playing with your brew ratios and recipes than £400 on new burrs ( IMHO ) . Save you cash till they absolutely need replacing .

Edit - you have Turkish ... hmmm . That's open to debate , perhaps @Xpenno can comment here . He has had old new and Turks


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Me too and I didn't realise you had the original burrs Martin.

What do you mean "if told correctly"; the wording türkisch is a bit of a giveaway plus they have a much wider outer flat section than the original coffee burrs and also wider than the new coffee burrs which seem to be somewhere between the two. I've not heard of new and new non-stick though but that might just be me.

I can't comment on flavour differences though. Mine are nowhere near being run in yet and I'm still familiarising myself with everything really but getting some excellent flavours.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> perhaps @Xpenno can comment here . He has had old new and Turks


If you can help regarding pics, numbers and taste differences would appriciate it


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

New coffee burrs here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34357-Mahlkonig-EK43-Coffee-Grinder-Under-1-year-old

Old coffee burrs here (some without ink ealier on):

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32862-EK43-Check-Maintenance/page5

Turkish you have.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

dan1502 said:


> New coffee burrs here:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34357-Mahlkonig-EK43-Coffee-Grinder-Under-1-year-old
> 
> ...


Thx

Does anyone have the numbers as there is conflicting info.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/mahlkonig-ek43-stepless-adjustment-grinder-black

Same number as mine, apart from the 6, so need someone who has the numbers as mine look very similar to the 'new coffee burrs' anyone? cheers


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

dan1502 said:


> I've not heard of new and new non-stick though but that might just be me.


http://coffeehq.biz/product/mahlkonig-ek43-ekk43-zirconium-nitride-replacement-burrs-coffee-spec/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BHz2QLrB7l2/


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Turkish in my experience are happier at traditional extraction yields i.e. 18-21% and Coffee 21+%.

There are Turkish users on here and I'm sure that they don't have any issues getting fruit flavours though.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Turkish in my experience are happier at traditional extraction yields i.e. 18-21% and Coffee 21+%.
> 
> There are Turkish users on here and I'm sure that they don't have any issues getting fruit flavours though.


I do get fruit flavours just not as much as my 75mm grinder. Everything else was off the scale. I read this report and hence why I might get the 'new' coffee burrs as it reflects what I'm tasting. (hence why I wana know what burrs I have)

a

https://www.pilotcoffeeroasters.com/blogs/the-fix/72491781-the-fix-coffee-burrs-vs-turkish-burrs

p.s you don't happen to have pics/part numbers to the different burrs? thx if you do


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Coffeejon said:


> I do get fruit flavours just not as much as my 75mm grinder. Everything else was off the scale. I read this report and hence why I might get the 'new' coffee burrs as it reflects what I'm tasting. (hence why I wana know what burrs I have)
> 
> a
> 
> ...


I have pics of new vs old coffee burrs on my blog.

http://grindscience.com/2015/02/just-testing-ftw/

New coffee burrs are more similar to turkish in looks as the longest prongy bit goes to a fine point. On the old coffee burrs this goes to a wider (3 wide) stumpy end.

Old coffee burrs have shorter, stumpier triangle faces on the flat surface.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> I have pics of new vs old coffee burrs on my blog.
> 
> http://grindscience.com/2015/02/just-testing-ftw/
> 
> ...


Appreciate your help









You don't have a pic of the new coffee & the turkish side by side (And the back side of them both to?)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Coffeejon said:


> Appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I do, I'm also not sure how this will help The only thing you need is to be able to work out old or new coffee burrs which is easy as pet my previous post. The difference between new coffee and Turkish is that new coffee have kaffe written on them and Turkish have Turkish written on them.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> I'm not sure I do, I'm also not sure how this will help The only thing you need is to be able to work out old or new coffee burrs which is easy as pet my previous post. The difference between new coffee and Turkish is that new coffee have kaffe written on them and Turkish have Turkish written on them.


Arrrr thanks. Yup have Turkish on them (sorry hadn't spotted that). Ok now will try to adjust the grind etc to get more fruit, otherwise i'll get the coffee burrs.

have you got any take on the taste differance between the two?

cheers again ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Coffeejon whats your recipe at the moment


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> @Coffeejon whats your recipe at the moment


18g in 45g out so 2.5 (same as my 75 grinder) time i'll have to double check tomorrow


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Coffeejon said:


> 18g in 45g out so 2.5 (same as my 75 grinder) time i'll have to double check tomorrow


What's your other grinder?


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> What's your other grinder?


Eureka Olypus 75 with Tia burrs.

This machine pulls a mean shot, don't get me wrong. But when i compare, the 75 gets more fruit but a tiny bit more bitter, while the EK is much sweeter, stronger but loses the fruit hit of the 75. Better though the EK, but I want a bit more fruit.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I must admit I am surprised my mythos doesn't get the same complex flavours ad my Ek43 and I am running Turkish burrs


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

A Mythos is next on my list









I wonder if the huge sweetness increase is slightly overriding the fruity sourness. I read somewhere online that this was/could be the Turkish burrs. I also struggled to get a good hit of fruit when I tried a pour over. I also read that the Turkish weren't so good for pour-over, so this has kind of lead me to changing to the coffee burrs.

I'll have another crack at changing things next week to see if I can increase the fruit, otherwise I'll swap the burrs over.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why is fruit sour?


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Why is fruit sour?


 sweet & sour, the tangyness is less


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you tried coarsening up the grind?


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Have you tried coarsening up the grind?


No, gona try some different recipes today. (Though have tried it as a pour over, stove top & still lacking the fruit)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Coffeejon said:


> No, gona try some different recipes today. (Though have tried it as a pour over, stove top & still lacking the fruit)


You must have changed grind setting for all these methods?

When you say "the fruit" are you talking about balanced, ripe, fruity acidity in the roaster's notes, because you keep mentioning "tangy, sourness". I wouldn't like tangy sourness with any grinder, it would suggest my grind was too coarse. Hence, why I suggest going coarser, if that is what you are after.

Can you tell us what the recipes are?


----------

